# Be ready for insurance salesman.



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The EPA firm list will be used by insurance salesmen telling us that our general liability policies do not cover lead and trying to sell lead policies. So far, only one e-mail, but I am sure there will be more.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

That's why it's important for each and everyone of us to check our policies...well, those of us insured anyway. If you aren't sure, call your issuing company for a clarification. No sense in buying a policy you dont need and some companies have lower rates for established contractors who already are insured with them and have good "track records".


----------

